

Twitter tells me my account may have been compromised - what does that mean? - brazzy

I just got an email from Twitter:<p>----------------------------------
Hi, brazzy<p>Twitter believes that your account may have been compromised by a website or service not associated with Twitter. We've reset your password to prevent others from accessing your account.<p>You'll need to create a new password for your Twitter account. You can select a new password at this link:<p>[...]<p>Please don't reuse your old password and be sure to choose a strong password (such as one with a combination of letters, numbers, and symbols). 
----------------------------------<p>Wthat the hell does that mean? Can someone translate that from CRMese into techspeak? Did they give their account data to someone else? Did someone try to brute-force my account?<p>I barely use twitter and have never used third-party clients.
======
ColinWright
I'll bet the link they provide doesn't actually go to twitter for real, but
goes to a harvesting site.

In short, it's phishing.

